# Some Advice please.



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Alrite, well ive got a spare £30 which wont get me much, so i was thinking of getting a little Control/Guage for the front of my Tower.


Im thinking of Getting - 

CoolerMaster Musketeer
http://webplus.silicon-group.co.uk/acatalog/musketeer1.jpg

The Musketeer clearly displays the fan voltage, the audio sound pressure and the temperature of the thermal sensor. The two front sliders allow users to adjust the fan speed and the dynamics of the sound pressure with no further hassles. Plus, the Musketeer's Audio Sound Pressure device will simply swing along with sound, just like legacy amplifiers, perfectly corresponding with the spirit of "One for All and All for One".

Price: £13.00


*Or*


CoolerMaster Musketeer 2
The Musketeer II is a brand new design to combine multimedia functions. Three dials on the front panel indicates not only the speed of your hard disk but also the pressure released from the sound. 7-color adjustable LED display makes your desktop more stylish and colorful. It is nice to turn your volume up or down without having to go into your software-based volume control setting.

Price: £22.00


These will be pointless to me, they are mainly just for looks and pretty cheap. What im wondering is Are they easy to set up? Do i need to add the thermal sensor onto the CPU or something? and which one do you think would be better?

If i get the one for £13 i can get myself a simple soundcard which is pretty much need.


Thanks for comments.


PS heres my case just now ( Standard packardbell - bad pic )

http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/3361/2112062153ks2.jpg

Ignore the Wires, My case is too small for the PSU :grin:


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

Well, my first thoughts are if your on a tight budget and want to get a sound card as well, you might want to put all of it into the sound card instead. These are basically for looks. If you want to control the fan speeds and such like that, you can find ones that might not look as nice, but will only cost 4 pounds or less, saving you a lot for the sound card.

But if your goal is more for looks than performace, then go for which one looks better to you.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Thanks for a quick reply.



Im not into amazing sound, but my Onboard is dying so i just need someting simple and ive seen PCLine ( i think? ) in PC World for £10 and im guessing that will be fine for my needs.


im thinking more towards the CoolerMaster Musketeer though


----------

